# نقاش: نظرية لكل حرفين عربيين مرتبطين معنى



## TheRiLi

تقول النظرية أنك لو تجمع أي حرفين باللغة العربية ستحصل على مفهوم معين يصبح واضحا أكثر بإضافة حرف ثالث

علما أن هناك نظرية أخرى، وهي تقول أن لكل حرف عربي معناه الخاص يكون أكثر شمولا من الكلمة التي تحتوي عليه وبالتالي يقول المؤمنون بهذه النظرية والعاملون بها أن هناك حروفا تدل على الجيد وحروف تدل على الرديء وبهذا يمكن التعبير على كل شيء تقريبا ما دامت الأشياء كلها تنقسم بين جيد ورديء ومتوسط

بالإضافة إلى أننا كلنا نتفق على أن العربية هي لغة ذات أسلوب منقطع النظير فهي لا تعتمد على المقاطع الصوتية كما في اللغات الأخرى التي ستبدو متخلفة مقارنة باللغة العربية ومنها الإنجليزية والفرنسية .. وأخرى تبدو بدائية كالتركية وغيرها
لكنها تعتمد على الجذور والإشتقاقات في كل الأحوال إلا في الدخيل منها والمعرّب
(لا أقصد أن اللغة العربية الوحيدة التي تعتمد على الجذور ولكنها أكثرهم في ذلك)

ومن خلال النظريتين الأوليتين والحقيقة الأخيرة نقرأ كما كتب زياد السلوادي في مدونته على عرب تايمز:


زياد السلوادي said:


> *عجائب وأسرار اللغة العربية ، هل هي سماوية أم أرضية توافقية*
> لكل حرف من أحرف العربية خصوصية قائمة بذاتها تستطيع النفس تذوقها دون أن يكلف العقل نفسه عناء التفكير في أثر تلك الحروف على النفس ، ولكننا لو بحثنا في أصل نشأة اللغة العربية لاكتشفنا أن هناك احتمالا عظيماً لأن تكون لغة سماوية تمت صياغتها على غير أيدي البشر . وأنا لا أجزم بذلك ، ولكن من يتتبعْ صياغة الحروف العربية يجدْ فيها عجباً يجعله يشك في إمكانية كونها لغة مجردة توافق عليها جماعة من الناس ( العرب ) ، إذ من الصعوبة بمكان أن يتم هذا التوافق كما لو كان مرسوماً بالورقة والقلم والمسطرة .
> وربما كانت الأمثلة على استخدام الحروف متوافقة مع معانٍ تؤديها هي خير دليل على ذلك . فمن المعروف أن أصل الكلمة العربية هي صيغة الفعل الماضي الثلاثي مثل : أكل ، شرب ، ضرب ، زرع . ثم يتم اشتقاق الصيغ الأخرى من ذلك .
> ولو أخذنا حرفين من الفعل الماضي الثلاثي لوجدناهما يؤديان معنى واحداً ثابتاً ، ثم حين نضيف الحرف الثالث فإنه يحدد ماهية وكيفية هذا المعنى الثابت ، وكمثال على ذلك نذكر الحرفين فاء وراء حيث نجدهما يحملان دائماً معنى *التباعد* وحين نضيف إليهما حرفاً ثالثاً مختلفاً في كل مرة فإن الحرف الثالث هذا هو الذي يحدد كيفية التباعد الذي هو أصل المعنى لاجتماع الفاء بالراء ، وإليكم الأمثلة :
> 
> فـَرَجَ : فتح ووسّع وباعد بين شيئين
> فرَدَ : مدّ أطراف الشيء وباعد بينها
> فرَرَ ( فرَّ ) : ابتعد بنفسه عن المكان
> فرَزَ : باعد بين أشياء مختلفة فجعل كل مجموعة متشابهة معاً .
> فرَسَ ( افترس ) : باعد بين الفريسة وبين القطيع ليسهل اصطيادها
> فرَشَ : باعد بين أطراف شيء حتى يكون منبسطاً .
> فرَطَ : باعد بين حبات الخرز المنظومة عن طريق قطع سلكها .
> فرَعَ ( فرع الشجرة ) : جزء نبت من الأصل وتباعد عنه .
> فرَغ : ( فرغ من العمل وفرغ من الشيء ) انتهى من معالجته وابتعد عنه .
> فرَق : ( فرّق وافترق ) تباعد بعضه عن بعض .
> فرَكَ : ( فرك الجوز والقمح ) دلّكه حتى تباعدت القشرة عن الحبة .
> فرَمَ : ( فرم اللحم والتبغ ) باعد بين أجزائه مسافات قصيرة بتقطيعه .
> فري : فرّى الشيءَ أي قطّعه وشقّه وباعد بين أجزائه .
> 
> ولو اخترنا أي حرفين آخرين وزوّدناهما بحرف ثالث مختلف في كل مرة فسوف نجد للحرفين الأول والثاني معنى ثابتاً يحدد الحرف الثالث كيفيته . وكمثال آخر سنأخذ الحرفين غ ، ر ، لنجد معناهما الثابت هو *دخول شيء في شيء* وغالباً ما يكون دخول شيء صغير في شيء أكبر منه ، وحين نضيف حرفاً ثالثاً مختلفاً في كل مرة فسوف تتحدد لنا كيفية هذا الدخول :
> 
> غرَبَ : ( غربت الشمس ) دخلت وراء الأفق .
> غرَرَ : ( غرّر به ) أدخل في روعه باطلاً على شكل حق .
> غرَزَ : ( غرز الإبرة ) أدخلها في الشيء .
> غرَسَ : ( غرس الغصن ) أدخل طرفه في التراب .
> غرض : أصل معناها هو الهدف الذي يرمونه بالسهام ( والسهام تدخل فيه ) .
> غرَفَ : أدخل يده في الماء ليأخذ براحته شيئاً منه .
> غرقَ : دخل في الماء وغاص .
> 
> ولو أخذت الحرفين ش ، ع  وأضفت ثالثاً مختلفاً في كل مرة لوجدت معنى متقارباً دائماً *لأشياء دقيقة تجمعت معا لتصبح شيئاً واحداً كبيراً*  في مثل الشَّعر والشِّعر والشَّعب وشعاب الجبل وأشعة الشمس وشَعث الشَّعر .
> ولو أخذت الحرفين ق ، ذ وأضفت ثالثاً مختلفاً لأعطوك معاني *لأشياء مذمومة* مثل القذح ( الشتم ) والقذر والقذع ( الفاحش من السباب ) والقذف والقذى .
> ولو أخذت الحرفين ك ، ث وأضفت ثالثاً لوجدت معنى *الكثرة* في مثل كث الشعر والكثافة والكثرة والكثل ( الجمع ) والوعاء الأكثم ( المملوء ) وكثبان الرمل .
> 
> ورغم أن بعض المعاني دقيق ويحتاج الى تصوّر عميق أحياناً ، ولكنها جميعاً لا تخرج عن نطاق المعنى المستقل لاجتماع حرفين معاً ويقوم الحرف الثالث بتحديد الكيفية التي يكون عليها هذا المعنى ، وأظن أن هذا النظام العجيب غير متوافر في لغات العالم الحية ، وأن اللغة العربية تمتاز به عن سائر اللغات ، فهل يعقل أن يكون العرب القدماء قد توافقوا على هذا النظام العجيب ؟




بالنسبة لي، حتى قبل أن أقرأ عن هذه النظرية أو أعرفها من خلال عارفيها، عرفتها من خلال تحسس الكلمات العربية بالسجية وهذا ما جعلني أتأثر لما قرأت عنها من شخص آخر فأحسست وكأن أحداً ما يؤكد لي صحة ما ذهبت إليه
فدائما ما كنت ألمس أن للكلمة معنى منطقي، أفهمه بسهولة .. بل يمكن أن نقول أشعر به
وكثرا ما كنت آلف الكلمات التي أسمعها لأول مرة بل وأفهمها وربما أشرحها دون الرجوع للقواميس والمعاجم

*!هل من معترض؟
*
مع ملاحظة أنه إن صحت هذه النظرية، فهذا يجعلنا نعيد النظر في كون اللغة العربية لغة بدوية نشأة في الصحراء وتناقلت من خلال الشعر والبدو الرحل والتجار المسافرون
بل يجب أن نعترف أنها لغة تم بنائها على الأقل في مجمع لغة متقدم وبإشراف باحثين ومختصين وعلماء

​


----------



## BEKKAR HEDDI

السلام عليكم 
هذه النظرية الفذة على ما يبدو مر عليها قرابة 5 سنوات 
فههل من جديد في مجالها ؟
شكرا


----------



## yields

نضرية مثيرة للإنتباه، خصوصاً حين نقوم بصِلتها مع ما يسمى ب-"علم الحروف". فبِغَض النظر عن أي معنى روحي، يمكن للشخص حدسياً أن يدرك أن حرف "خ" مثلاً يوجد في كثير من الكلمات ذات معنى سيئ.
مثال يوجد في كثير من اللغات، وهو أن صوت الميم و النون لذيهم علاقة بالماء، أو السيولة، أو النشأة. أظن... وهذا سوى ما لاحضته.


----------

